# New figures reveal Australia’s population growth hot spots



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

Australia is a land of contrasts and those moving there can experience the hustle and bustle of inner city life or the wide open expanses of the wilderness. New figures from the Australian Bureau of Statistics reveal just where the population hot spots are. Inner Sydney is Australia's most densely populated location. Indeed, the four [...]

Click to read the full news article: New figures reveal Australia's population growth hot spots...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------

